# NT women and femininity



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Would you consider yourself femine? I don't mean the taditional, commercial 'girly' image. But, you know, femine...

A lot of NT women I knew growing up were 'Tomboys'.

Tell me about yourself


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, how would _you_ describe 'femininity'?
I've never really been able to relate to a lot of things other females have seemed to be able to. I'm also pretty tomboy-ish, and always have been. But that seems as if it would go into that commercial sense of girly-ness.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Nah, but I wasn't a tomboy either. The traditional NT stereotype (well for INT anyways) is being a nerd and a geek, and while those labels are indeed exaggerations I'm pretty sure most NT women could identify somewhat with what these titles entail.

I _hated_ sports growing up (still do), gym class was utter hell and I just barely passed grade 9 gym with a 51% (phew). At the same time though I was never, and still am not traditionally feminine, despite the fact that I do wear makeup and like to wear "girly" (ugh I hate that word) clothing. Truthfully, I think most NT women would classify themselves as androgynous in terms of gender roles, seeing as most NT's men and women, tend to not accept a duality of maleness/femaleness in the first place. I know I sure as hell don't. 

I mostly participated in gender-neutral activities growing up such as, reading, riding my bike, browsing the internet, playing outside with my friends, and such. My parent didn't care for installing gender role within me, they didn't care what I did as long as I was happy and didn't burn the house down. I was a loner, a dreamer, and adventurer, and a curious kid who did not recognize the boundaries that arbitrarily divide what is socially considered man and woman.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, most people say I'm a tomboy, and I have always been a tomboy to some degree.
I played with dolls as a child, but never liked babies and that girly, fluffy stuff.I loved design, fashion dolls and all that, but not taking care and setting a family, it sounded horrible. Still does.

Every NT girl is a bit geeky and tomboyish. But that's awesomely and sexy to an inimaginable extent. I tell you girls, it is.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Most of my ex-boyfriends said I brought out the girl in them, just before the break-up. So...


----------



## ListlesslyNumb (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely was a tomboy when I was younger. Played tackle football and soccer with the guys, it was
way more fun then... Doing... Whatever girls did at break...

I guess I've always been the 'sporty-tomboy' kind of girl, probably because I grew up after my two older
brothers and wanted to be like them. I turned out alright though, nowadays I'd say I fit in pretty
well, definitely still don't make an effort to be 'girly' or overly feminine, just enough to not raise any
attention over it.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I was a bit of a tomboy as well. I've never liked sports, but I could spend day after day outside playing in dirt and mud, looking for bugs and spiders and exploring. I spent a lot of time reading too. My best friend when I was 5 or so was a boy....we were joined at the hip and spent hours playing video games, and putting on costumes and playing super heroes. Our moms were best friend and we had a great time at the beach looking for crabs lol. 

Anyway, I don't know what "feminine" is supposed to be. I'm just me.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I test as an extreme NT - yet I like some feminine pursuits. For example, I love music and writing (although not romantic shit, I'm more into humor and satire).

Also I'm into modeling, but then again I approach it in a weird scientific way (the science of beauty and artistic appeal by the shapes, colors of the clothes, my poses and camera angles, lighting, etc), and I was approached in a cafe to start my modeling. I never had that rabid urge to be a "sexy fashion model" like a lot of my girlier friends did. More of a curious hobby to me.

So I think NTs *can* be into girly activities, but maybe they do so for different reasons?

EDIT: Overall though, I'm definitely more of a "tomboy". I like math, science, business and challenging myself athletically. No one would ever call me girly.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not a tomboy at all. I love makeup, clothes, shopping, and gossiping with girlfriends too much. Not in a Gossip Girl, all-consuming way, but I do indulge in "girly" activities. I don't really see how that would conflict with being an NT, unless one is suggesting femininity conflicts with intellect.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

God said:


> I test as an extreme NT - yet I like some feminine pursuits. For example, I love music and writing (although not romantic shit, I'm more into humor and satire).
> 
> Also I'm into modeling, but then again I approach it in a weird scientific way (the science of beauty and artistic appeal by the shapes, colors of the clothes, my poses and camera angles, lighting, etc), and I was approached in a cafe to start my modeling. I never had that rabid urge to be a "sexy fashion model" like a lot of my girlier friends did. More of a curious hobby to me.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Being an NT doesn't mean you can't be into something "girly". Any type can be interested in anything. It's not about what you pursue, but how you pursue it. An NT girl may or may not be less_ likely _to be into fashion (music's androgynous and while mainstream writing in general is more popular with females I see humor and satire as stereotypically masculine pursuits). But they _could_ still be into it, they would just approach it from a more scientific angle.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

God said:


> I test as an extreme NT - yet I like some feminine pursuits. For example, I love music and writing (although not romantic shit, I'm more into humor and satire).
> 
> Also I'm into modeling, but then again I approach it in a weird scientific way (the science of beauty and artistic appeal by the shapes, colors of the clothes, my poses and camera angles, lighting, etc), and I was approached in a cafe to start my modeling. I never had that rabid urge to be a "sexy fashion model" like a lot of my girlier friends did. More of a curious hobby to me.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I have a friend who is trying to get me into modeling. I know what you mean by a curious hobby as opposed to some urge to be a sexy fashion model.

It can pay good though.


----------



## username (Apr 6, 2010)

Is anyone else annoyed that NT women are somehow assumed to be curious creatures? We are assumed to be less feminine because somehow femininity is equated with stupidity.

I am completely feminine, but I am independent and intelligent also, and I don't think that's a contradiction!


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

Well usually I'm too lazy to be 'girly', in the sense of putting on make-up, and as for clothes, I usually just put on whatever I find first, not minding if I match or anything. Sometimes I'll go out of my way to look a little weird though.

I'm pretty blunt, and that in general is considered 'not very lady-like', because girls are suppose to be oh so considerate to other's feelings, right?

But I'll say, despite these things, I'm very much so a girl.

I write, I draw, I sing, I bake, and just recently I did my nails in pink just for the heck of it.

What's wrong with acting like a girl, anyway? Especially when you are one? It doesn't say anything about who you really are as a person after all, right?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

InevitablyKriss said:


> I write, I draw, I sing, I bake...


I do these things...


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Yes, I do consider myself feminine.

As a child, part-time girly, part-time tomboy, part-time nerd, part-time hanging with the cool kids.


----------



## LeelooDallas (Sep 15, 2009)

i think in general being labeled as a tomboy has more to do with how active you are and feminine is defined by how passive/demure you are. i've noticed that many of my "girlier" friends are marked by their sense of decorum and lack of rambunctiousness. 

anyway to answer the question, i consider myself more androgynous. i like some "boy stuff" as well as some "girl stuff". i pretty much go by what interests me, and being an ENTP means i have many many interests :laughing:


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

well... I've had a lot of phases with my femininity.

When I was really really little, I had the whole girly thing going on. I loved pink, dresses, bows, ruffles, easy-bake oven, barbies (for some reason I loved the Pocahontas one with the blue and purple streaks ), horses, animals, being photogenic... I rolled in all that.

Then a little later, I started to dress more androgynous and dorky.

Then I went through a phase where I didn't wear skirts or dresses. 

Throughout all this I still like to paint my nails, but not much else.

Then I started to try to make myself more "girly" and have been working on that. 

Now I'm a woman, with an established style, and a degree of "girlish, flirty style".


However....

As far as the actual topic of femininity is concerned, and not just the superficial "girly" I would say I am feminine. Sometimes I am quiet, elegant, graceful, and like to carry myself with a sense of feminine aura. A lot of the time though, I just really don't care.

I have muscles, and am strong, although I am not all-over athletic. I can talk with the guys on the same level as the girls, I'm not afraid to be blunt, express myself. I don't like to gossip, don't like to back stab, and I don't like to dress with my boobs and butt hanging out. 

These days, there's apparently a fine line between "feminine" "girly" "sexy" "trashy" and etc. 

I am me, and I am a woman, so I am inherently feminine in some of my set ways. However, society's definition of "femininity" changes every 3 years at least in my opinion, and then takes a while to completely change one aspect of a set stereotype.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

What exactly IS femininity anyway?


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> Ah yes, I have a friend who is trying to get me into modeling. I know what you mean by a curious hobby as opposed to some urge to be a sexy fashion model.
> 
> It can pay good though.



I'm actually a makeup artist, wardrobe stylist and freelance photographer. I am exposed to the heights of girly all the time. I have to say I enjoy the hell out of it. I love clothes, I love makeup and decor etc. 

All that aside I also love guns and knives, the outdoors, animals, physical labor etc., and I also work at a construction company in the summers. 

So I guess I am a tomboy AND a girly girl. For me, there is a sort of androgynous nature to my personality, I just do what I enjoy, I don't question the gender of my interests.


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

Well through my childhood up to maybe six I was pretty girly into pink , I played with dolls I wore skirts stuff like that.
Then from six up I started playing alot of video games I loved racing car, fighting , sims games. I wore only tracksuits, jeans and hoodies and runners. You'd never catch me in a skirt. So I guess I was quite a tomboy.

Teen:About twelve thats when I left my tomboy stage. I'm now more feminine , but I wear jeans, boots, feminine tops. I were skirts and occaionally only if I was going out to a party or whatever. I dress more casual than anything I only started wearing make up at thirteen but I don't overdo like I see many people do. I also don't mind keeping the natural look. I do like the gym I'm not that into sports though.


----------

